# Evil Technology, The Devil's Playground



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Do you think that all of these emotional affairs and the like would even happen if we didn't have social groups online such as Facebook, Yahoo Chat, and others? Up until recently, I didin't know what an EA was but now, it seems everyone I know has to deal with a spouse having an EA or themselves having and EA.

I myself had an EA via internet. If we were in person, nothing would have happened. People are more brave when they type than when they speak face to face. 

If Facebook and sites like it were to fall of the face of the earth, would most EA's stop? If texting was banished (and I wish it were), would people stay up all night texting guys and girls and ignoring their spouse? Probably not.

The internet and texting allows people to hide behind a mask of who they truly want to be. From the get go, some people are not honest as to who they truly are. 

How many people on here who met someone they hit it off with on a social network actually met them face to face? How did that go? Were you disappointed? Did you fall in love? Did you run to the hills because the other person used a model as his profile pic even though in real life he looks like a troll?

I had an EA with some guy in Las Vegas, we had everything in common, mostly heavy metal which is a passion of mine. We liked the same bands, shared music, blah blah blah.

We even chatted using webcams and he was very very cute. But the thought of meeting him face to face scares me. I want to stay in the fantasy. Because that is all it is, a fantasy. But after all the horror movies and extreme horror books I read, EVERYONE is an axe murderer and a sicko. If they ask you to go to a cabin in the woods to meet them, RUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Technology makes affairs easier. So you have to adapt to the new technology with better boundaries.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

No EA's would not stop if the internet and computers disappeared. They have always happened.

But I do agree that the way we use the internet right now enables a lot of things like EA, over use of prongraphy, and cybersex, cheating sites, etc. 

What I do think is happening on line is that people are still learning about using the internet and it's impact. People generally feel safe on the internet since they are not in person. This sense of securtiy allows a person to get in much further then they would have otherwise. And by the time that they realize that they are too far in, they are hooked.

The internet seems to provide a form on communication that is very intimate. It's like being in a room alone with the person you are talking to. Since we see either written words or pixilated cartoon characters on some websites, our imagination becomes the main filter for what goes on. We don't see the other person's body language. Body language is about 80% of all human commuication. Without body language, voice intonation, etc. we make it all up in your heads. So while the other person is providing the written text, we are filing in the 80% missing communication. Our brain is our largest sex organ.. and ofcourse humans sexualize everything. 
It’s very common for people to fall in love with someone over the internet. Then when they meet in person there is nothing there. It was just a fantasy built in the minds of the people on the receiving end of the words.

As a society we need to mature in our understanding of how we interact with others on the internet and how to keep from being sucked into the fantacy it provides to so many.

The other thing that happens with the internet is that is brings the entire world into your living room. You could be on-line having quite an affair in the same room you spouse is online looking up things on their hobby or watching TV. It's very easy to have a life completely unknown to anyone else using the internet.

It used to be that people had to get dressed and go somewhere to do all this stuff. Now they can stay home in their pj's and be anyone they want.. .lying up a storm online.

As more and more people go through this we are becoming smarter. I will never ever again be in a relationship where private internet use goes one. It's like letting your spouse have access to a brothal in your livingroom and ignorning it.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

*The internet and texting allows people to hide behind a mask of who they truly want to be. *

So, one can live as what one is not?
*
We even chatted using webcams and he was very very cute. But the thought of meeting him face to face scares me. I want to stay in the fantasy. Because that is all it is, a fantasy. But after all the horror movies and extreme horror books I read, EVERYONE is an axe murderer and a sicko. If they ask you to go to a cabin in the woods to meet them, RUN!!!!!!!! *

You are entering danger zone - if you say he is cute....
The fantasy of internet, texting - fuel imagination, and this is what the mind is craving. Can you do everything that the mind wants?
STOP.

Come to reality.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

If we stopped driving cars, there would be so many less deaths by road accidents


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

The technology has also made it far, far easier to have the affairs discovered. Also it's now much easier to find a relevant advice (like on this forum).

I feel it helped betrayed spouses on the balance of things.


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

snap said:


> The technology has also made it far, far easier to have the affairs discovered. Also it's now much easier to find a relevant advice (like on this forum).
> 
> I feel it helped betrayed spouses on the balance of things.


:iagree:
its how i found out,i suspected but i had to use social network to find the smoking penis um i mean smoking gun


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Technology does cut both ways...

2 of the 3 PA that my wife had started on the Internet (FB, email chatting). The continued use of Social Networks is what got her caught. 

Interesting, without access to old email archives, electronic phone records, chat logs, etc I wonder if the whole truth would of ever been disclosed. Her previous affairs were over a 6+ year period. She knew that she had talked about previous affairs on FB/email with OM3 and I had access to the archives.


----------

